# Trivia 10/4



## luckytrim (Oct 4, 2019)

trivia 10/4
DID YOU KNOW...
Robert E. Lee's father was Governor of Virginia.



1. The HMS Bounty, famous for a mutiny, was sent to Tahiti to  collect what
natural resource ?
2. Do you recall 'Laverne & Shirley ??? ... DeFazio was  Laverne's last name;
what was Shirley's ?
3. What was John Deere's trade, besides inventing  ?
  a. - Wagon builder
  b. - Engineer
  c. - Blacksmith
  d. - Locomotive Builder
4.  While we're talking about Mr. Deere, have you any idea  what his first 
invention was ??
  a. - Iron Tractor Wheels wit Spikes
  b. - Cattle Yokes for the Milk Barn
  c. - Steel Plough
  d. - Mechanical Manure Spreader
5. In the King James Version of the Bible, what is the 50th  word?
  a. - Void
  b. - Waters
  c. - Light
  d. - Rested
6. What is an ice road?
7. In the Massachusetts village of Salem, in the year 1692,  how many 
citizens were executed for witchcraft ?
  a. - 5
  b. - 10
  c. - 15
  d. - 20
8. What cat breed is known as "the gentle giant?"

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
There was a lone survivor at the battle of Little Big Horn,  Cpl. Frank
Finkle.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Breadfruit
2. Feeney
3. - c
4. - c
5. - c
6. A road plowed over a body of water in the winter, when the  ice is thick 
enough to support motor vehicles
7. - d
8. the Maine coon cat

CRAP !!
Finkle rose to prominence late in his life and after his death  for his
claims to being the only survivor of George Armstrong Custer's  famed "Last
Stand" at the Battle of the Little Bighorn on June 25, 1876.  Historians
disagree over whether Finkel's claim is accurate; although he  provided
several details that would only have been known by someone who  was at Little
Bighorn, there are inconsistencies in his accounts of  events.
Something else you might not know; “Custer’s Last Stand” did  not end with
the deaths of all of the soldiers involved in the battle, only  those in
Custer’s Battalion.

The 7th Cavalry on June 25, 1876, consisted of about 31  officers, 586
soldiers, 33 Indian scouts and 20 civilian employees. They did  not all die.
When the smoke cleared on the evening of June 26, 262 were  dead, 68 were
wounded and six later died of their wounds. Custer’s Battalion  – C, E, F, I
and L companies – was wiped out, but the majority of the seven  other
companies under Major Marcus Reno and Captain Frederick  Benteen survived.


----------

